# Little Tricolor



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't expect it, because the father doesn't carries c genes... but i have to be wrong, because this is the result;


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

What a cool surprise.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Ah bless, I love the little star on his/her back.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yummy chocolate tricolor. Pretty little thing! Congrats!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

probably he/she is a/a ce/cch Spl/* s/s
Great!

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

There is fox in the litter too. Neat!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

New pics:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a nice looking little mousie.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

O_O the white bit on his face stole me...I can has? *puppy eyes* :shock:

momma's head is pretty too xD so I'm gonna assume her whole body is as well lol


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

ANy updates on the little dude? :lol:


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

There he is


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Sharon_ said:


> There he is


Very nice! Nevertheless you should look for more k-factors to get more white. The goal is to have 1/3 of each colour and he is missing enough white. Breed him to a girly who has too much white and the best type you can find.

Regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

yh I know.. but it's hard to find girl tricolors with too much white. Sometimes I travel hours to get some mice, but these girls stay the most of time with the breeder... =(


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I luff him ^^

he reminds me of a tortie kitty :scool

I SHALL CALL HIM MINE, and he shall be MINE xD

he's very cute


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Here he is


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice meeces and gorgeous tri  Is he burmese tri?


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

coffee tri


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Coffee? Oh, I thought he had cch after rereading your topic. His siblings look burmese. If Roland is right and he's ce/cch then that would make him some sort of mock chocolate.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm fairly sure there is no such thing as a coffee tri. Because isn't coffee the dilute colour?
Wouldn't he be a black tri?


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

I was wondering that too. Coffee is ce/ce, the extreme dilute, same as beige, with a possible difference that coffee might be chocolate based (according to Finnmouse) If that is true than you should get a chocolate tri, if not then you'll get a black tri. Still I wouldn't particularly refer to it as "coffee".


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the first couple pics of that one little try in with all the others. He looks like he's in cameo or something!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought they were burmese tricolor, but roland told me on the first page he thought it was a/a ce/cch Spl/* s/s. And here, that's coffee.
I also asked it on another mice forum, and they also told coffe...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very pretty; I'd like to see a pic that shows more of the body; want to see all the markings! Coffee or chocolate; what's in a name? This boy has more than three hues, not show type, but, I don't care! I love seeing color from nose to tail like this!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Coffee is ce/ce, also in the Netherlands, ce/cch mock chocolate, you may want to check some old topics on the Dutch forum.

But whatever their genetic setup, very pretty


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You call the tris by the name of their base colour. So yours is a black tri, since coffee is the dilute.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I always name my tris by the darkest color that appears on it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

moustress said:


> I always name my tris by the darkest color that appears on it.


Which would be the base colour.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupper.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OMG! I'd pay millions for that tricolor, awesome surprise!!!!


----------

